
Khan Academy Heat Visualization Easter Egg - krosaen
http://www.khanacademy.org/?heat=1
======
krosaen
[https://sites.google.com/a/khanacademy.org/forge/khan-
easter...](https://sites.google.com/a/khanacademy.org/forge/khan-easter-
eggs/view-a-cool-heatmap-of-video-views)

